# New State



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like I could be moving to another state, without moving! But, if we are going to change our name, I would just as soon be known as South Wyoming! If we are going to secede, lets make it a total separation.

Better yet, we keep Colorado, and change the rest of the State to the "Peoples Republic of Boulder".:cowboy

*Weld commissioners propose formation of new state*


----------



## Sifu (Jun 7, 2013)

Can it really be that easy?  The news out of CO is a little scary for someone who needs to move there.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2013)

I could only wish. Yes, this state has gone off the liberal cliff........

Between the ridiculous gun law changes that chased hundreds of jobs out of state, hunters boycotting the state, now this renewable enegy mandate crap that is going cost rural consumers (me) higher utility bills, in the name of green energy........... I really feel like we were picked up and dropped in some other state that I won't mention.

JMHO


----------



## jpranch (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the complement Fatboy!


----------



## RJJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like you got lawyers and all you need is guns and Budweiser.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, my friend, I have the guns, and Budweiser is across the interstate, part of the Republic.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 9, 2013)

Similarly proposed last year Northern California would be the 51st State.

Francis


----------



## mark handler (Jun 9, 2013)

Instead of posting this in "Off Topic Posts"  It should be posted in "pure fantasy" or "Fiction" section....................


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 9, 2013)

Did BHO know something we didn't when he said there were 57 States?Francis


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 9, 2013)

I never changed states without moving. BUT I did change cities once.

The Post Office realigned it's delivery areas. I went from one PO to another for delivery. It caused my car insurance to go down and the house insurance to go up. Was almost a wash on costs.


----------



## conarb (Jun 9, 2013)

There was a serious movement prior to WWII to create a new state of Jefferson combining several Southern Oregon and Northern California counties into a new state, it ended with Pearl Harbor but has been revived several times, driving north there is still a billboard saying "Welcome to the State of Jefferson".  Over the years there have been proposals to divide California into North and South California, with the proposed divide being anywhere from north of the Tehachapi Mountains to somewhere south of Monterey.  A few years ago there was a proposal to divide the state not only horizontally, as with prior proposals, but also vertically separating the more liberal coastal areas from the more conservative inland areas, creating three states.   Here in the Bay Area much of the movement is over water and the constant proposals to divert Northern California water to Southern California

Sue (Alias) is an avid Jeffersonian, maybe she will chime in if she hasn't left the state already.


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings,

It's just a crying shame that anyone anywhere in our country would seriously consider this kind of thing. It's a sign of the times I suppose and I understand why folks feel this way. I do too.

God Bless America. We need it.

BS


----------



## mark handler (Jun 10, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,It's just a crying shame that anyone anywhere in our country would seriously consider this kind of thing. It's a sign of the times I suppose and I understand why folks feel this way. I do too.
> 
> God Bless America. We need it. BS


It shows in the disfunction of Congress, no longer caring about what is good for the county, only what is good for them.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 10, 2013)

The problem lies in the fact that there are population bases, that due to the numbers, control the votes, and the "leadership" is decided by that. Geographically CO is probably 75% conservative, but the libs in the population base, Denver metro, sway the vote.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe if the  75% could agree on something, anything, they can swing the vote.

There is no one, conservative group, the Republican have found that out, Everything is run by polarized groups democrats and republicans.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jun 10, 2013)

We are all going to hell in a handbag.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 10, 2013)

...going to separate hells in separate handbags.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2013)

No "group" is willing to compromise.  The my-way-or-the-highway attitude does not make for a good democracy.  We must learn that we don't all get everything our way, and our way isn't necessarily "right".  "our" being an individual.


----------



## steveray (Jun 10, 2013)

If you compromise EVERY time, you are at least a little wrong, EVERY time.....Greed does not make for a good democracy....Is buying everyone a computer and internet access cheaper than Congress? That is where Iwant to see it go.....Not an attack on you Glenn, just some strong feelings on some of those issues...Off the soapbox...



			
				Glenn said:
			
		

> No "group" is willing to compromise.  The my-way-or-the-highway attitude does not make for a good democracy.  We must learn that we don't all get everything our way, and our way isn't necessarily "right".  "our" being an individual.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 10, 2013)

If all politicians do is compromise on issues then bad ideas become law. They need to stand their ground and not compromise on certain issues.  We are a republic and the elected officials are limited by the constitution. Most of them have forgotten that.


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 11, 2013)

The problem is they've all become career politicians instead of serving the needs of those they represent.  It's all about what they can get credit for and not how can they make things better for the majority of the country.  Getting someone elected who is not a career politician is virtually impossible as they can't afford to compete with the politician that has their pockets lined from small interest groups.

Until this country decides to focus on one of the biggest issues we face as a nation - our national debt- and agree to work together to solve it putting all other issues aside until they do, we'll never reach a resolution on anything as there will also be at least two sides they think they're right.


----------

